
Show HN: LazyHabit – A habit app to tackle procrastination - lazyeva
https://www.lazyhabit.com/?ref=hn
======
lazyeva
Hi,

The app is free to install and try out with no sign up needed!

I built this app to try a different approach to procrastination. Instead of
focusing on tracking and stats (plenty of apps do this well already), the app
focuses on helping you start by smoothing over frictions to your habit.
Frictions can be mental, emotional or physical, like not being in the mood,
not feeling prepared, feeling tired, feeling like it takes too much work, etc.

Being the first release version, note that it's still limited in some aspects:

    
    
      - Currently only available on iOS
    
      - Currently only available in English
    
      - The habits are scheduled at fixed times, so probably not recommended for people looking for flexible scheduling ("Do 3 times a week")
    
      - No tracking or stats (by design)
    
      - Still a bit rough around the edges
    
    

I consider it a feature to not have tracking, check-ins or stats functionality
because the goal of the app is not to make sure that you do your habits
perfectly, but that you're still sticking with your habit irregardless of
imperfect streaks.

Feedbacks and bug reports welcomed! :)

------
navjack27
Android?

~~~
lazyeva
It's still a first version (as a solo dev, it's a bit faster to release on one
platform first) but Android is definitely on the roadmap for this year. :)

